# Salt



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Someone asked for reference on a salt book so here it is:

Salt: A World History










P.S. In the March issue of Fine Cooking there is an article on salt, of black salt it says;

Black Salt: Purple rock salt from India, often sold in powdewed form. its taste of sulfur is a classic element of many traditional Indian dishes.

Uses: Season yogurt salad such as raitas; sprinkle over chickpea salad.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

This is a great book! Trivial, yes. But a fun read, nonetheless.

Also, there is an extensive reference to salt and its role in biblical history in Jeff (Frugal Gourmet) Smith's Keeping the Feast


----------

